# Is it possible to set different times for different jails?



## ikevinjp (Apr 4, 2012)

Can I set a different date/time within a jail? For example, I would like to set UTC in one particular jail, while for the global zone and other zone would be set to the local time.

Is it possible to set different times for different jails?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2012)

Different times, no. Different timezones, yes. Just run tzsetup(8) in each jail.


----------

